# Tutti-Frutti with Rhodium Jr. Gentleman



## yorkie (Nov 22, 2009)

Bit of a whimsical use of a fountain pen but hey, why not!?


----------



## thewishman (Nov 22, 2009)

That is a really cool pen! Nice work. It is a bit bulgy for me, but it looks great.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 22, 2009)

thewishman said:


> That is a really cool pen! Nice work. It is a bit bulgy for me, but it looks great.



Wearing horizontal stripes is not for the faint of heart, when you  are "biggish"!!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 23, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Wearing horizontal stripes is not for the faint of heart, when you are "biggish"!!


 
LOL :smile-big:


----------

